# VIP211k Commercial receiver DVR activation



## Mark CS (Aug 13, 2017)

I live in an apartment complex that supplies us with a VIP211k receiver & programming. I emailed Dish a few days ago & asked if I could pay the $39.99 fee to activate the DVR feature on the receiver assigned to my apartment. Thus far I have got no response. Will Dish do this for an apartment dweller such as myself by giving them the receiver & smart card number even though it's not actually registered to my name? If not, could the landlord do it if I paid him or is this a feature not available to commercial accounts?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you have personal bills from dish, eg own account


----------



## Mark CS (Aug 13, 2017)

There are 36 receivers on this account. If Dish does allow DVR activation on a commercial account do they do each receiver individually? I seriously doubt that they would activate all 36 receivers for the $39.99 fee like they would a personal account. I'm really just interested in turning it on for myself, not for everyone in the complex.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Seeing you don't own the account I think you would need to contact the Company that actually provides your DISH Service.


----------

